# The Art of Shredding



## TXDeb (May 1, 2003)

ahhhhh...  my comp journal...

the plan... to accomplish "the art of shredding"

the comp... august 16-17 figure or September 20-something-or other BB...

the plan... work my ass off...   Watch it go!!!!!

The current... 5'6"... 132... 13.45 according to 7 pt. caliper test or 16.9% via http://www.biofitness.com/bodyfat.html using tape measure.

The history... went from 142 to 125 for an online competition... shoulda went ahead and took over the stage fright while i was there... cuz for some reason... 132 seems soooooo fat to me!!!!!  Started at 185 six (or more yrs ago) 155 june 2001... first introduction to bfl.... 132 today.

The end result... a six pack... something I have yet to see (in my eyes)... but hope to...  SOON!!!!  

7 lbs up from avatar pic.... hoping to shred it up before August comp and really rip a new one for sept!!!!

Deb

so....


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2003)

Hey now, you stole what I was gonna use for my cut I'm on now. lmao

nice to see a fellow Pantera fan, as well as a hot one as well. 

Good luck your gonna get shredded, just look around there are people here with loads of advice. 

hmmm now I need to think up a new title for my cutting diet. lol


----------



## TXDeb (May 1, 2003)

sorry to rob ya... but tough shit.. ya know.. snag it and make it real, ya know...

Hope to live up to the journal name... you may have seen my homepage.... the terribly neglected http://www.welcome.to/panteratx I'm almost ashamed to admit it... should be some disclaimer here about how I'd rather be a bar-fly than a gym rat... but I'll gladly take a lashing for slacking... in fact... sometimes i prefer it that way ;-)

oh... to be MORE experienced with smilies at this point would be UBER-COOL!!!!
Deb


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2003)

Black tooth grin?  how's that be for a title roflmao.

actually I like that site, have you seen the Drowning Pool video and all the stuff with Dimebag on there. It's cool as fuq.

smilies, just click on the add smilies button under this box and click on the ones you want.

and i'm so jealous, i wanna meet the boys from pantera. And yes I do like phil's side projects. But that's just me.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> sorry to rob ya... but tough shit.. ya know.. snag it and make it real, ya know...
> 
> Deb



now your in trouble, because I'm gonna  be in here every day to make sure you make it real.  

now get to work.


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> sorry to rob ya... but tough shit.. ya know.. snag it and make it real, ya know...
> 
> Hope to live up to the journal name... you may have seen my homepage.... the terribly neglected http://www.welcome.to/panteratx I'm almost ashamed to admit it... should be some disclaimer here about how I'd rather be a bar-fly than a gym rat... *but I'll gladly take a lashing for slacking... in fact... sometimes i prefer it that way ;-)*
> ...



welcome Deb!  and a woman who'll take a lashing - and like it!  

Good luck on obtaining the 6 pack!


----------



## lina (May 2, 2003)

Hey Deb!

Good luck on your comp and glad you started a journal here! 

You are talented with sewing machine!  Wow some nice costume there!  I'm sure you will be able to pull it off making the suits yourself!

Hey, do you go to L&S too?


----------



## TXDeb (May 2, 2003)

dvlmn666... nope... havent seen the DP video... Ill have to check that out... How about "far beyond driven" for your next journal name?  I debated on that one for a while and decided the art of shredding just fit better.  

naturaltan... thanks for stopping in... I'll keep ya updated... think I got it all under wraps... should be smashingly ripped in no time (oh... better not run my mouth too much, eh?)

Lina, Thanks for the compliment on the costume... I played with that thing for months to get it right... even made it "adjustable" in the back... even on it's tightest setting its too big now  LOL.... really not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing... it's destined for sale on ebay I beleive.

Dont go to L & S much... and if i do, I dont post... got a lashing from a BUNCH of folks over there that I wasnt to appreciative of.... seems one of their so-called "coaches" picked me off the bodybuilding.com site and ragged on me because my transformation wasnt "good"  according to her... BLAH    WTF kind of "coach" is that??? Turned me off to the site REAL QUICK!!! of course many others had to follow suit and continue the ragging... so basically... I think they ALL suck over there!


----------



## TXDeb (May 2, 2003)

So... today's workout... NOTHING!  LOL... nothing like starting a  journal in slack mode.

Actually, I will be moving all weekend and yesterday was chest, back and shoulder day... couldnt bring myself to being THAT sore and having to haul boxes and furniture all weekend.... so, same for today... bis and tris... skipped in favor of the moving boxes-lifting-low intensity cardio session tonight, tomorrow and (hopefully not) Sunday.  Been homeless and living out of a laundry basket at my boyfriend's house for the past month... I am soooooo ready to be back in my own place.

Currently I work out at home or at bally's ($7.58 a month...gotta love renewal dues only ) but am STILL seriously considering joining.... Metroflex Gym Been back and forth about it, and I just need to go down there and do some talking with the guys there... definately think it would be a MAJOR plus for me during my competition prep... the motivation would really be kick ass... seeing all those truly buff ppl walking around... LOTS of local competitors work out there AND maybe I can sweet talk Ronnie Coleman into being my spotter   the downfall to the place... they are not open during my work-out hours... I LIVE for my 6 am workouts and they dont open till 8:30 am... and I seriously HATE evening workouts.... could I adapt?  maybe... thats the biggest prob I have with the place... but tossing myself in there with the big guys (and girls) might help with the "politics" of the sport... ya know.... thats seriously the only reason I'm considering it... but at the same time dont want to waste my hard earned cash on monthly dues to that gym just to wake up and hit the workout at bally's.... and of course bally's has NO trainers who are experienced in competing or prepping anybody for competition... so what's a girl to do????

So... more about me... Im 32, two kiddies 12 and 14... youngest lives with dad, oldest lives with me... spend most of my weekend time in the wind on my 650 Suzuki Savage, my first bike.... looking to rid myself of the rice burner and make THIS BIKE my own... runs decent... needs work... a multi-year pan head, fully rebuilt engine... wont do anything at the moment cuz it has no generator... theres a $300.00 part for ya... has a crazy contraption for a clutch that simply I cannot stand... so I'd like to see that changed before I hit the road on it, but that likely will not happen... ill just have to live with it.  It's been sittin in the bf's garage for 5 months with various tweaks being done to it... gas leaks, oil leaks... most of it all tweaked out and ready to go then the generator problem... so I still ride my little suzuki around town and dream of the day i'll be hittin the streets on my panhead.

I'm a legal assistant working for my Biker Lawyer boyfriend of 3 years and (probably) spend too much time slacking at work... like now... so theres a bunch of stuff to chew on till next week when I get my ass in gear and actually do something!

Oh... almost forgot... no journal would be complete without a "before" pic... It's all about the six pack for me... so here's the abs as of today.







ok... back to work now


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2003)

Hey Deb! Welcome to the site!!!!
GLAD your hear, and Good Luck getting the 6-PACK!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2003)

ummmm ... speechless.


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2003)

Cool, another Texan 

FitGirl lives in Dallas, too.  Stacey and I live in Houston, and we have a couple more regulars that live in San Antonio!

Welcome and good luck shredding!!!


----------



## TXDeb (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Deb! Welcome to the site!!!!
> GLAD your hear, and Good Luck getting the 6-PACK!!



Thanks for the welcome!  I think I'm gonna like it here.

Gorgeous wedding gown by the way... simply gorgeous!


----------



## TXDeb (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Cool, another Texan



Don't ya just love texas!  I grew up in Houston... Pasadena area.


----------



## lina (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> 
> Dont go to L & S much... and if i do, I dont post... got a lashing from a BUNCH of folks over there that I wasnt to appreciative of.... seems one of their so-called "coaches" picked me off the bodybuilding.com site and ragged on me because my transformation wasnt "good"  according to her... BLAH    WTF kind of "coach" is that??? Turned me off to the site REAL QUICK!!! of course many others had to follow suit and continue the ragging... so basically... I think they ALL suck over there!



Oh, I guess I may have just seen your pic in the Transformation section.

Your job and bf sure sound interesting!   I've never seen a biker lawyer before.... I learnt something new today.  

Don't you like this platform much better than the BFLW?  I hate posting messages there.  But I like having more gals around...


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2003)

HEY DEB~ Thanks girl.. I loved that dress!!!!!! 

YES I LOVE TEXAS!!!!! ITS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cool.. You grew up in Pasadena.. I grew up & still live in Cypress.. just outside of Houston!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> Don't ya just love texas!  I grew up in Houston... Pasadena area.


What a small world!  My hubby, fade99, was born and grew up in Pasadena!  He went to Clear Creek HS though.

We live in the Clear Lake Area... I adore Texas!

Why did you move away


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

welcome


----------



## TXDeb (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Oh, I guess I may have just seen your pic in the Transformation section.
> 
> Your job and bf sure sound interesting!   I've never seen a biker lawyer before.... I learnt something new today.
> ...




LOL... me... in their transformation section... nope... you likely saw a link to my photos... or saw a pic on bflw.

I'm not sure what I like better... I've been on various msn boards for a couple of years now... its more familiar to me I guess.  Been on mostly womens boards myself... good to see some testerone running rampant every now and then!


----------



## TXDeb (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What a small world!  My hubby, fade99, was born and grew up in Pasadena!  He went to Clear Creek HS though.
> 
> We live in the Clear Lake Area... I adore Texas!
> ...



My parents moved me away actually... then I went through my "gypsy" stage and lived everywhere BUT texas.... 7 states in 6 years.... missed texas so I came back about 5 years ago... wouldnt dare leave again unless it was on vacation.


----------



## TXDeb (May 5, 2003)

Welp... got all my moving done by Saturday around 3 pm... unpacked most everything on sunday.... so now im all settled in and ready to kick some butt in the body fat department.

Biggest bummer, at the moment, is that my home gym... which nicely fits through all the doors but the hall door and down to the extra bedroom is sitting very cramped up in my kitchen!!!  so tonights workout should be a blast in the kitchen.  Then, I must take the freakin thing apart to get it down the hall... which is a major bummer considering the darn thing has been moved MULTIPLE times, including up and down stairs... without ever having to tear it down.

Got a friend coming by tonight... said she would help me unpack, but I think i'm gonna give her a good workout instead.... we used to be workout buddies and did BFL together... she has been slacking since and gained a few lbs back and everytime she calls she goes on and on about she needs to get back in gear.

Went grocery shopping yesterday and got all my foods for the week ready to go... i'm obsessive about food... cook MASS quantities of it on the weekends so that I can eat (homemade, of course) "TV Dinners" all week.

Working with Beverly INternational on my food for the next 15 weeks... anybody got any input about beverly for me?  I used them before for the last 6 weeks of an online competition and doubled my lbs lost from the first 6 weeks and had GREAT progress in the body fat department... so I'm hoping they will do me right again.

So... foods are a no brainer for me... menu doesnt change much and sunday's cooking spree has me set with everything ready to grab and go or nuke and eat.

Mondays and Thursdays are "carb-up" days.

Workout tonight  

1.  Tearing down and moving the weight bench;
2.  Chest, back and shoulders.

Not necessarilty in that order LOL.


----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

LOL about working out in your kitchen!

Sounds like you are familiar already with Beverly and that your fat loss with them was successful.   What is it that you wanted to know?

Have a good workout!


----------



## TXDeb (May 5, 2003)

Lina... yeah, I have used them before... 6 wks... and was successful... just encouraging input from anybody else who might have used them... or encouraging input of any way shape or form on food is good too... I like to overload myself with information and usually keep a fairly accurate hand logged journal and can easily pinpoint what has worked best for me (in the past) but certainly am not so closed minded that I'd discount some advice i've never tried... 

I usually log into fitday, but since this plan pretty much stays the same with minor substitutuions... i'll try to forego the logging so I can free up more work time here at the office 

Need to log the food plan anyways, so this is it:

M1 -
4 oz turkey breast
3 egg whites, 1 yolk
1/2 grapefruit or 1/2 c. omelet veggies

M2 - 
shake with strawberries or peaches 
or
6 oz tuna and tomato

M3 -
6 oz chicken breast
2 cups salad (lettuce, tomato, carrot, cukes, etc. etc.)
vinegar and flax oil dressing

M4 - 
same as M2

M5 - 6 oz lean meat (chicken, fish, sirloin, lean beef, etc.)
1 cup veggies

MONDAY AND THURSDAY sub M5 for the following:
1 c. oatmeal or 6 tbs cream of rice (before cooking) or 1 c. cooked brown rice
6 oz sweet potato
4 oz banana
1 c. veggies
1 tbs butter

there's a list of acceptable substitution foods... mainly lean protein cuts and fibrous veggies.... Ive been hearing alot on other boards about this type of plan fitting in along the lines of NHE... but I havent done enough reading on that to say so myself, but thats the impression ive been given by many others.  I should get the book and read it.

So thats the meal plan for the next four weeks then ill let them re-assess and repost at that time.

workout wise... ive started on the workout Miss M (bflw lady) turned me onto in her journal.... the 13 week fat burning workout at abcbodybuilding... though im loving the static strip sets and posing thats incorporated in it... im finding myself plenty sore too, such that day two... bis and tris... are compromised from residuals from chest and back the day before... so im not too keen on the day/split layout... something is amiss to me, so i might change that up.... today is chest/back... so we'll see if tomorrows bis and tris are as bad as they were last week.... of course, i havent been lifting hard and heavy and *regular* for over a month now, so maybe it's just that "newbie soreness" or something... by next week ill know if i'm gonna restructure the days or not.

Which... speaking of.... 8 mins till the 5 o'clock whistle blows.... better clean up and get ready to bail and do that workout I'm talking about!


----------



## TXDeb (May 7, 2003)

Well, felt tired and exhausted last night... took a two hour nap when I got home and literally had to force myself into the gym to do my workout.... much better this week than last... so i think i'll keep it according to plan and ride it out.

Bis and tris last night, and added in some abs (in the hopes of getting that six pack here a little quicker)  the workout split im doing only has one day of abs... BLAH... how do ya get ripped abs on that I ask?

Today was cardio.... 20 mins HIIT on the elliptical at bally's and back to the house to get ready for work.

Putting a / on my calendar for days eating on plan and a \ for days worked out according to plan... main goal is to " X " out every day from here on till contest day.

Tonight  I plan on doing something with the clothes, boxes and bags of shoes that i keep tripping over in my bedroom... also need to get my bathroom (a.k.a. iguana room) situated so I can get poor flash out of the cage in the yard before the bad weather and hail hits any day now... its actually scattered all over the metroplex, hit denton last night pretty hard (about 45 mins or so away) but not one single drop of rain at my house!  At any rate... the cage is ticking her off after being in it for more than a month and she is making her anger well known to me every day when I feed her.... must make the iggy happy again!

On an unrelated note... all that work I put into taking apart and moving the home gym into the spare room and my mother calls from florida (this started about 2 months ago) about moving here to texas and living with me... so enjoy the home gym while I have it in an empty room cuz anywhere in the next month I'll be tearing it down and moving it into a more crowded room.... probably my bedroom  which will surely SUCK!  could put it in the garage... but did you ever try to do *anything* in a garage in the summer in texas???? you damn sure dont want to do anything that would otherwise break a sweat in the air conditiong... so im up in the air about what to do with it... but for now, i will enjoy it where it is and worry about the rest later.

Well, work awaits and I'd better get to it.

Until later~


----------



## TXDeb (May 7, 2003)

"Only those who risk going too far can possibly find out how far one can go"


----------



## nikegurl (May 7, 2003)

Hi TXDeb - I'm a little late with my welcome....but glad you're here with us!

Are you using Muscle Provider or Ultra Size at this point for your shakes?  Thanks!


----------



## TXDeb (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi TXDeb - I'm a little late with my welcome....but glad you're here with us!
> 
> Are you using Muscle Provider or Ultra Size at this point for your shakes?  Thanks!



AT this point... nope, just ordered the slew of other supplements they recommended and it pretty much broke the bank... just moved into a new place and the kiddo has surgery first week of next month... had to forego what I could replace with real food or otherwise cheaper protein powders.

I actually *like* tuna and tomato... so i dont feel like i'm missing anything... plus it gives me a better feeling of fullness and this chickie doesnt like to feel hungry!!!!

I entered a drawing to win a gymbag full of "sport nutritional products" at the coleman classic a few weeks ago... and they shipped it to me via UPS (YEAH!!!  I WON!!!)  so im loaded with all the newest flavors, low carb bars and shake packets such that I should be stocked for a while... though... I must admit the chocoholic in me is *really* missing those bars!!!!  now ive got a darn cabinet full of them and the temptation is DRIVING me crazy!!!!   

At any rate... the thing im most thankful for right now is avoiding the fitday/cal/macronutrient stress!  I find myself to be such a freak about taking the time to log in fitday on a reg. basis... I must say the workday goes much smoother without the fitday distraction!  then I can focus on my many other distractions instead  

so.... one hour left on the time clock... better get tickin!


----------



## TXDeb (May 9, 2003)

Welp... didnt make it in here to post yesterday... last post was before I left work wednesday.

Wednesday night i was absolutely starving!  ended up eating some extra turkey breast and grapes.

Last night, repeat of wednesday night, cept I was even hungrier!  ARGH!  drives me crazy to be hungry... through a couple of years now of eating 5-6 meals a day, *very few* times do I feel truly hungry... just seems that stuffing your face every few hours outta do the trick!  Though I ate mostly good foods... I definately overate!   

gonna split my menu up a little bit today... see if that helps... ie. make M3's salad into two meals... had 1/2 grapefruit and turkey breast for M1 and will have my eggs here any min now... (yeah... im sitting here thinking im hungry again!)

Cant help but feel like maybe timing is the key here... ive always gotten up early, worked out at approx 6-7... by the time I get home, get showered, kid up and to school then get to the office and first order of the day is breakfast... usually between 8:30 and 9... maybe I should be eating earlier? 3 hrs after wake up might be too long to wait?   At the same time, I feel like if i start eating any earlier that will put my last meal of the day too early and I will be starving all evening again!

Anyways... gonna split up today's meals a bit and see what happens there, that should have me eating more frequently and hopefully feeling less hungry... I'll report my findings here.

Yesterday was legs, and I'm *really* feeling them this morning!  today is a rest day, though cant help but feel like i should be doing some cardio to burn off last night's oink-fest!

Weather man is still threatening rain (has been doing that for three days... no rain yet)  must suck to be a weather man in Texas... the state where they say if you dont like the weather... wait 15 mins!

Well... its been hot, humid, muggy and cloudy for the most part of three days... what the hell happened to that 15 mins anyways?

To further ramble (then I'm back to work... or eggs  ) I gotta say how much I really enjoy reading this forum... I spent lots of time last night scrolling through TONS of messages and finding a WEALTH of information here... Thanks to all of you who do such a fine job getting the information in here... maybe once I'm done cramming I can take some time to get to know everybody better and spend more time posting.  Bookmarked a TON of threads for more thorough review later this weekend.  Boy will I be glad when my DSL gets all lined up this Tuesday and I can speed through all this information at home!

Anyways... thanks to everybody who makes this forum such an informative place to be... Ya'll rock!


----------



## TXDeb (May 13, 2003)

welp... just when I think I waste enough time on the net and dont need to get caught up in another board, another bunch of ppl and problems, I just cant stay away from this place.

Been reading my BUTT off for days around here.

Last post on Friday, got all geared up to NOT OVEREAT this weekend and am happy to say that the scale is moving in the *right* direction and I am NOT overeating.

Ordered a butt load of supplements from beverly, feel like a freakin pill head now... 3 of this each meal, 3 of that each meal... shit... I need an extra 30 mins and a bottle of water just to figure out what all to take when.  Hoping to find some more organized way to suck all this junk down.

Been on with the workouts all weekend too... did chest/back and shoulders on Sunday, bis and tris yesterday and cardio this morning... tomorrow is legs... definately my favorite workout!

Should make shoulders my favorite workout as I have no shoulder muscles and im generally an upper body wimp.  More definition in my arms and shoulders would definately make me a happy girl!

chest/back and shoulder workout and notes from sunday cut and pasted from my livejournal for INPUT... if ya got any...
----
Decline Bar Bench 25/12 25/10 25/15
Med Grip Pulldown 45/12 40/10 40/10
Incline Bar Bench 25/12 25/10 25/8
Close Grip Pulldown 40/12 40/10 40/8
Flat DB Bench 15/10 15/10 15/8
1 Arm DB Row 15/15 15/12 15/15
DB Flyes 7.5/15 7.5/12 7.5/15
DB Pullover 15/12 15/10 15/12
Side Raise 7.5/8 7.5/4 7.5/4 (GOSH I feel like a wimp on these!)
Front Raise 7.5/8 7.5/4 7.5/4 (these too!)
Bar Shrugs 25/12 25/8 25/8 
Shoulder Press 15/10 5/10 5/8

By the time I get to the end of my workout and hit shoulders I am soooo freakin tired and wore out that I can barely crank out the reps... hrm... debating on moving shoulders to bi/tri day... but dunno... will keep up with the main plan for now, might change it later. Though maybe adding it into the supersets so that I superset chest/shoulders/back will be a better option... right now Im supersetting chest and back and then doing shoulders by themselves at the end of the workout... just a thought.

-----

did good on yesterday's tris and bis... working my weights back up to normal on those... in Jan I was curling 22.5 lb dumbells (adjustables... 20 lbs of plates and 2.5 lbs of bar) and last week was struggling with 10 lbs... see what happens when ya slack for a few months?  anyways.... did 10 and 15 lb dumbells monday and will keep shooting for higher weights on those as time goes on.  Maybe go back to pyramiding increasing weight and decreasing reps.  Just tossing around ideas I guess.

Anyways... got trapped in Jodi's journal for hours last night and ended up jumping rope for my cardio this morning and totally LOVED it!  did the usual inclines and sprints on the treadmill for as long as I could handle it, which turned out to be 19 mins... then went into the aerobics room to jump rope and did 12 mins intervals and was really sweating up a storm.  Frankly, the more I go into that aerobics room in the morning, the happier I am that they dont have morning classes... used to utilize the hell out of the boxing bag... but it has since disappeared  I should complain my ass off about that and get it back... though I'm sure im the only one who ever used it... what with a practically dead, empty gym at 6 am... except for the cardio queens of course... and classes from about 9 am till 8 or so at night, Im sure nobody ever used it but me... checked the whole gym too... cant find it anywhere... guess I need to add that to my "wish list" for the home gym.

Soooo... thats my check in for the day.


----------



## TXDeb (May 13, 2003)

M1: 9:00 am
3 egg whites, 1 yolk
.5 grapefruit
3.8 oz. ckn breast

11:30: 2 lean out

M2: Noon
.5 packet of Pure Whey
4 lg. strawberries

1:32 and I'm hungry as usual. Must be the liquid meals... they never quite sit well with me... maybe I should save them for the evening "snack attack"? just downed another batch of pills... 2 musclean and 2 lean out... going to refill my bottle of water and try to hold off another hour at least.


2:00 and cant wait any longer... its salad time!
M3: 2:00
5 oz. chicken breast
2 oz. salad mix
2 radishes
.5 roma tomato
1 green onion stalk
1 T. red wine vinegar
1 T. Flax

M4: 6:30
5 oz. ckn breast
1 c. cauliflower

M5: 9-ish
.5 packet pure whey
4 strawberries

Water:
6 Liters

Totals
Calories Eaten Today 
source grams cals %total 
Total: 1427 
Fat: 47 419 31% 
Sat: 7 65 5% 
Poly: 4 38 3% 
Mono: 7 62 5% 
Carbs: 45 137 10% 
Fiber: 11 0 0% 
Protein: 198 792 59% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

Stuck to plan good today  

Packed up food for the rest of the week tonight. single serving packages... 3 salad containers, 3 containers of chicken (with breakfast and lunch chicken in them) tomatoes, tuna, (for more solid food) and eggs.... so got the rest of the week set for work.  If I do take strawberries, I take them out of the freezer each morning.

Been brainstorming on the making of my posing suits, emailed a little with Kristi who's thinking of making hers as well.

Got some decent ideas tossed around, LOTS that I think will just make a fine damn posing suit!  getting pretty technical on myself (the anal obsessive compulsive ever perfectionist capricorn in me) and thinking photos and measurements and percentages and some other crazy shit to draw up a pattern on newspaper and cut it out and use it as a pattern.  Went to the thrift store over the weekend and bought a size 14 (hah...LOTS of fabric  to work with in that one) red stretch velvet dress for 4 bucks... so I got plenty of material to make a "mock up" that I can adjust and fit and figure it the heck out so im not up the creek without a posing suit    Cuz that would just suck... or for the thing to be my "first run" and fall apart on me or something...  That would suck BAD!  

The xena costume I made was a hit... but for durability it's probably closer to a total bomb!  Ive stapled and re-sewed and taped that thing.  If i ever broke down and made another one, it would surely have all the kinks worked out the second time around... so thats the plan on the posing suit.

Anyways... its almost 10 here and that alarm rings early.

I would say goodnight... but maybe nobody's reading anyways.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2003)

I warned you that I'd be reading your journal. Just things look pretty in order, your very organized. 

now keep kickin some a$$


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

Today's workout:

Seated Leg Press 75/12  115/12  195/12
Decline Abs - 3 x 20
Seated Leg Ext  75/12  95/12  95/12
Seated Leg Curl  75/12  75/12  75/12
1 Leg Lunge 3 x 12 @ 5 
Decline Leg Raises 2 x 20
Hanging Leg Raise  2 x 20
Weighted Ab Chair  2 x 20 @ ??? (Didn't even check, just sat down and did them)
V- Sits  2 x 20
Squat Sled  3 x 12 @ 110  
Lying Leg Press  3 x 12 @ 90 
Deadlifts 3 x 12 @ 60
Decline abs  3 x 20

I cant help but feel like a wimp with my weights... I see soo many ppl leg pressing WAYYY more than I can.   and after reading Jodi's journal with her freaky quads... I feel like an even BIGGER wimp!

Of course, the weights listed above are plates only, not the weight of the actual machine... Maybe I should find out what the actual machines weigh and look at it that way... maybe it will make me feel better about it.   Anybody know?

Thanks for checkin in on me DV... least now I know somebody's reading


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

*Weight Check*

Current Weight
Your weight is 130 lb as of 05/14/2003. 

Weight Goal
Your goal is to weigh 119  lb by 08/14/2003 

Goal Progress
You are currently 11  lb above the target weight. 

The deadline for your goal is 92 days (13 weeks, 1 days) away. 

To meet your goal you need to lose about 0.837 lb per week. 

yowza... at the current body fat... 119 should be 5% body fat for me!!!!  Holy freakin six pack!  That damn sure outta do the job, eh?

According to my calculations if i loose NO lean mass (and maintain my measly 114 lbs LBM) over the next 13 weeks... that should be the majic number.

I find myself still in that weight loss mindset (was 180 just a few short years ago) and wanting to see faster/more/better progress on the scale... but im afraid I'd better get used to slow changes, and make sure they dont go any faster than necessary or i'll risk robbing myself of prescious muscle.

Already down two lbs from start... dont ya love cleaning up the diet... does it every time!  so gotta continually remind myself that 1 lb a week is enough... 

so... this is my reminder of that... doing good so far.

Six pack here I come!

Back to work.  SWAMPED with filing ive slacked on and a two sided dictation tape, so I'll check in tonight with foods for the day.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> Today's workout:
> 
> Seated Leg Press 75/12  115/12  195/12
> ...



Those numbers are pretty impressive, who are you watching do the big numbers?  A few here do but they also have been working up to those numbers over time. Most women at my gym are lucky if they can to half those numbers. 

Leg press machines the weight varied, I've seen between 75-125lbs without any weight added.

and your welcome, I warned you I'd be checkin up on ya. Metal fans gotta stick together ya know.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

5%BF are you frickin nuts?  That'd be stiration(sp) city for you. lol


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> who are you watching do the big numbers?



1.  Jodi on here (She gave a new meaning to my wimpy feeling).

2.  PPL on other boards that i've been chatting with for 2+ years now who consistently lung with more weight, leg press with more weight and squat with more weight.

3.  Myself... who was stacking 180 lbs on the leg press just a few short months ago before slacking my ass off for a while.



> 5%BF are you frickin nuts? That'd be stiration(sp) city for you. lol



Yeah... plain frickin psycho here. Self proclaimed even.

Food break... had to post a question about bf% readings....back to work now.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> 
> Yeah... plain frickin psycho here. Self proclaimed even.



 I knew I liked you.  

bet you mosh in the pits at the shows to don't ya?

hhahaha and about the lifting:

Well stop bitchin and get your a$$ to work and you'll get those numbers back up there.   

oh yeah and read my quote by TP in my sig.


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

Nice Journal..........I'm going to check out Miss M's workouts and the Beverly site, might get some more good info.........your right, Jodi does lift some serious w8, sounds like your outfits are going to be g8, good luck............K


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

Meal 1: 9:00
3 egg whites and a touch of yolk
.25 c. bell pepper
.25 c. onion
.5 cup mushrooms
3.8 oz. ckn breast
.5 oz half and half in my coffee

M2: 12:15
1 can of tuna
1 roma tomato

Ahhh.... can I mention how nice it is to eat out of habit or because it's time and NOT because I just can't freakin wait another minute?!?!? well... it's DAMN NICE!  Thank Goddess for mouthfulls of beverly supplements 

M3: 2:45
4.6 oz. chicken breast
2 oz. salad mix
2 radishes
.5 roma tomato
1 T. red wine vinegar
1 T. Flax

M4:  almost done cookin'
6 oz ckn breast
1 c. Italan blend veggies

M5:  prolly a shake and berries... specially eating this late at night.

Water:
5 liters down as of now

Off to eat and maybe do some cutting and fitting and sewing for an hour or so.


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

oh... btw... dv... yeah, I mosh at the shows too  

thanks for keepin up with me... im glad I noticed the Pantera reference in your journal.

Pantera fans rock! 

Katie... yes do check out MissM's journals... some damn fine reading in there.  Beverly did me well before...so I'm gonna let them do the hard work and all I gotta do is follow the plan... nice and simple and blonde friendly 

Got a freak call from Jerimiah (sp) at beverly today... just wanted to check in and see how i was doing and talk about when to resubmit stats and shit... tripped me out... they never did that before when I used them.  Cool though... Go ahead Jerimiah... make me accountable!  I can hack it! 
Anyways... now im off to eat.


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2003)

Hey Deb! 

Everything looks great!  You're an inspiration to all of us! 

Jenny


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

Deb= i read your entire journal this a.m. and we have so much in common its funny.....

1.we both love Vin
2. capricorns
3. neat and organized anal freaks
4. we both sew 
5. we strive to have the ultimate 6 pack
6. booby obsession
7.we think that Jodi is the liftin goddess

I think we are going to get along just fine..

You are doing just great and you will definately hit all your goals...5% thats crazy low....bb'ing no doubt right?


----------



## TXDeb (May 15, 2003)

Thanks Jenny!  Glad you stopped in.

J'Bo... OMG... I know!!!!  yer a cappy too, eh?  Jan 7th here... day after Elvis' birthday.

Yes, 5% _is_ crazy low... I hope I'm crazy enough to hit it.  I *really* want to do bb over figure.  Went to the emerald in seattle, my first show and was amazingly suprised how many of the figure girls had a 'cellu-butt'... we dubbed it the 'cellu-butt' division... then I went to the coleman classic here and there were quite a few cellu-butt's there as well.... I dont want to be in the cellu-butt division   I dont do well in heels either!  all I know right now is that I _will_ be competing in in the September show... the August one is still up in the air... kinda would like a 'warm up' before I hit the NPC show... ya know?

I have ab greed... that's my problem!  I posted this in the other thread, but it needs to be here in my journal too.. I want these abs...


----------



## TXDeb (May 15, 2003)

M1: 9:30
4 oz. ckn breast
3 egg whites, 1 yolk
2 mushrooms
.25 c. onions/bell pepper

M2: 1:30
1 can tuna
1 roma tomato

M3: 4:30
(ate half of it all)
6 oz ckn breast
2 oz. salad mix
2 radishes
.5 roma tomato
1 T. red wine vinegar
1 T. Flax

M4: 7:00
Other half of M3 above

The supplements are definately kicking in... I can feel an overall higher body temp I think... I keep a sweater at work cuz I get cold and I've been wearing tank tops and on the verge of breaking into a sweat. Maybe I'll lighten up the supp load and save on the supplement budget a bit...dunno though. Scared to loose too fast and risk muscle, but at the same time, why not burn that fat off and have a couple extra weeks to fine tune the abs... hrm... not a bad idea if you ask me. Concern is loosing muscle mass... and the bev supps are supposed to save it... cardio is minimal anyways, I should be safe.  I should also not over-analyze the hell out of it too!

Tonight is carb night... *really* looking forward to that. I just forced myself to eat the rest of lunch as M4 so that I can dig into my oatmeal and banana! YUMMY!!! Not hungry... but been looking forward to the taste of it all day!

Will do some ab work between now and then I guess.


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

what kinda supps you taken deb?


----------



## TXDeb (May 15, 2003)

A TON... bunch of stuff that Beverly told me to....

Supplements: 
Ms Power Pak with Meal #1 
3 Ultra 40 per meal
2 Lean Out prior to meals
2-3 MuscLean prior to meals #1 & #3 (take with Lean Out)
glutamine pre and post workout

I think it might be overkill... but who am I to say that?  definately not experienced with the supplements.

before now I took creatine, glutamine, thermogenics and vitamins...


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

Your abs are already starting to look like that, wow, that's amazing, I'd like to just see my abs, LOL Have a good day...........


----------



## TXDeb (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Your abs are already starting to look like that, wow, that's amazing, I'd like to just see my abs, LOL Have a good day...........



Gosh Katie... Im actually wishing I was starting out with as many abs as I have in that pic... that was in jan with MAJOR week-o-hell prep, carb deplete, water deplete, potassium load.... im actually about 5 lbs up from that pic at the moment... bf maybe the same (the readings were skewed by all the above I think)  but frankly... I dunno... next time I go through all that crap I'll do body fat reading before and after to see what difference all that prep makes bf wise.

But Im *really* focused on my abs of late.... and I dont wanna have to force them out with all that dehydration... I want em there always... not always being three days of hell away from them!

Got some upper abs emerging  

2 outta six aint bad, eh?  though I think I'm gonna strive for 8  

Pic coming... gotta post meals and (lack of) workout for today!


----------



## TXDeb (May 16, 2003)

Today's Eats:

M1: 8:45
3 egg whites, 1 yolk
.5 c. mushrooms, onions and peppers
4 oz. ckn breast

M2: 12:00
SW Chicken Ceasar salad (no crutons and no dressing) from Wendy's
chicken, romaine, corn, cherry tomatos, black beans and whatever the standard cheese is on these things.... no stats at wendys.com :-(

I have to wonder how the hell I made it to work today with nothing but breakfast food here and a can of chicken breast... what happened to being prepared?

Looks like M3 will be eggs, chicken and grapefruit.

M3: 3:00
.5 Grapefruit
5 oz ckn breast
(no eggs)

M4: 6-ish
6 oz. ckn breast
14 baby carrots
3 strawberries

M5: 10:00
4 oz tuna
1 roma tomato

Water:
6.5 liters 

Shoulda got up this morning and did chest and back, but slept in... didnt get it done tonight either..... worked late on some deadline stuff and came home and cat napped on the couch for a while, played mom taxi for the teenagers and dropped them off at the movies.

Been thinking two weeks have passed since my last ab shot... and since I've been seeing those top two abs coming out I played around with the lights and the mirror and took some shots.  Seems the flash always flushes them out so lighting and no flash sure did the trick... it was like instant abs!  at least on film... so here's the two week progress shot from the first one on May 2nd... got *abs* now compared to the flat plain I was in the first pic... threw in a bicep too while I was at it.






And according to fitday...
The deadline for your goal is 89 days (12 weeks, 5 days) away.

I think I'll do just fine


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2003)

you are gonna do great...boy your a hotty...
if you want your abs to show all the time...start building your plates by doing weighted ab workouts...

These are the ones that i find work the best:
-weighted oblique raises
-weighted decline raises
-swiss ball cable curls
-weighted iron crosses (these are killer)


----------



## TXDeb (May 17, 2003)

Kick ass workout this morning!!!!

Upped almost all my weights and was struggling my ass off to crank out those reps... outta be feeling this one real good this week.... 

Decline Bar Bench30/12  30/12  30/12
Med Grip Pulldown 45/10  45/10  45/12
Incline Bar Bench 30/12  30/8  30/8  <---- these were KILLING me!
Close Grip Pulldown  45/12  45/10  45/8
Flat DB Bench  17.5/12  17.5/12  17.5/10
1 Arm DB Row  17.5/12  17.5/12  17.5/12
DB Pullover 17.5/12  17.5/10  17.5/12
Bar Shrugs 30/12  30/12  30/12
Alt Front/Side Raises  5/24  5/24  5/24  <---wanted to STOP at 20 on every set!!!

So the Front/Side Raises were the only thing I didnt up my weights on... last week used 7.5... so that went down... I still say that im too wore out for those things by the end of the workout... need to either put them in the front or on another day... no doubt about it.  to  make up for wimping out and not sticking with last weeks 7.5 lbs I did them alternating for 24 reps total and could barely do another one after 20... every single time!

DV, I was thinking about your post pointing out TP's quote in your siggy the whole time 

M1 down the hatch... ton of chicken cooking in the oven... was going to go to the Scarborough Faire today with my sis and all the kiddos... but turns out next sunday is the big jousting tournament.  So we'll go next weekend and I can spend this gorgeous day on the bike in the wind... just the release I've been needing all week!!!  

I think The Bar is having a poker run today... need to go get in on a hand and spend some time out in the real world for a change... staying away from the beer and shots is another story    Guess I'll have to concentrate on the pool table or something other than the bar.  Actually, I'd be happy to just stop long enough to say hi and have a cigg finger: no preachin' on that one ya'll... I refuse to give up my NO calorie vices!) and bail right back out.  Temptation is a terrible thing!

Scale says 129 this morning... and beleive it or not I want the freakin thing to stop moving so fast!  It scares me!  and this is where I get anal... I'm 5'6", so im fairly tall to be carrying so little weight... not that I think im a toothpick or something... but If i want to hit 5%... I simply must SAVE every lb. of lean mass that I have right now.... thus, the scale moving so fast scares me.  If the abs keep coming in so nicely, I might bump that bf% goal up anyways.

Getting better acquainted with my calipers...  taking measurements daily... NOT because im *that* anal about it... but because I want to become more proficient with my readings so that I can monitor what the lean mass is doing regularly.  I've got 113/114 lbs of LBM now... any loss there and I risk looking more anexoric at 5% than buff... less than a lb. a week should get me to 119 and 5% on show day... so this 2 lbs a week shit is bugging me.  Dont wanna come in too early... but at the same time wouldnt mind a few weeks of "maintenance" before show day either... will keep with the same program this week before I change anything... plus I'm due a check-in with BI next week anyways... I'll address the speed of the scale when I resubmit my stats to them.

I only do one day of cardio per week... may cut that out... was reading gopro's post on his 'no cardio/all diet' cut and thought it was quite interesting... considering I want to slow the weight loss... maybe ill have to to nix the cardio... might even get to eat some more too 

Funny... but in all my life i've never been worried about the scale moving *too fast*... kinda ironic.

J'Bo... I toss abs in to my weight sessions a couple times a week and do 2 days of about 15 mins of abs with weights... the weighted decline always kicks my abs!  I have a ab/exercise ball I use, and I also use my lat pull down by sitting on my knees on the bench and wrapping a towel around the bar so it's more like the "rope"  pull down accessory... Grab that from behind my neck and crunch down!  OUCH!!!!  Trying to avoid the obliques a bit... specially with weights, cuz I've got a thick waist already and dont want to be to "boxy" looking.  

Whats a weighted iron cross?  I'll have to scope that out.

Anyways... chicken might be burning by now... and this post is looooooonnnnnggggg!!!!!!!


----------



## TXDeb (May 18, 2003)

Quick check in here... food yesterday was on plan, but not typed up... today was snacking out of the fridge off and on... chicken, strawberries, grapefruit, cold left over sirloin, carrots, cauliflower.... dunno if i ate too much, just enough or not enough.

Yard was a jungle, had to go get a mower at walmart this morning and spent most of the day mowing the yard... a friend came over and hung out/watched me.

Im bushed and off to bed


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2003)

sounds like a good weekend to me.


----------



## TXDeb (May 19, 2003)

It was decent J'Bo... I guess what I didnt mention yesterday that with the big mowing session (did I mention I was doing yard work in the TEXAS SUN for 4 hours???) I skipped my bi/tri workout... figured I'd swap the mowing for today's cardio and do bis and tris today...

Woke up feeling queasy... figured It was because I was hungry, had breakfast... felt WORSE... ended up in the bathroom at work  which was YUCKY!!!  Boss has two trials out of town and paperwork that I needed to do so I couldnt leave (ahh... the benefits of being the one woman office)    ended up napping on the couch while he dictated the paperwork, typed it up and bailed by noon... not too bad... coulda been stuck there longer... 

came home, still feeling like I needed to eat something so made some chicken, egg white, cauliflower soup... out of my fave chicken shakers... so it was kinda bland... helped *while* I was eating it... but didnt take long for my tummy to start feeling bad again.

Slept on and off on the couch all day till time to pick up the kiddo from school.  Still feeling kinda queasy but made her some spagetti for dinner... decided I wanted some spagetti, so had a half a spagetti squash with stewed tomatoes instead... comfort food without *any* of the comfort of full carb pasta!  Turned out pretty good... but not what I *really* wanted!  Had a glass of vanilla whey to go with it.  

So... workout today was:  NONE

Food today was:
<b>M1:  9 am</b>
3 egg whites, 1 yolk
.5 cup onions, peppers, mushrooms
1 t. salsa
5 oz sirloin

<b>M2:  12 pm</b>
Soup made with:
3 oz ckn breast
2 egg whites
.25 c. cauliflower
2 green onion stalks

<b>M3:  4 pm</b>
4 oz chicken
1 orange
1 t. PB

<b>M5:  6:30</b>
.5 spagetti squash
.5 c. canned tomatoes (35 cal, 9 carb, 1 pro, 0 fat)
1.5 scoop of whey

It'll just have to do for today.  Dunno if i'll eat again tonight or not...   so far the tummy is feeling better for now, so i've got a few hours to mull over it before I get hungry again... ill make a decision then.

Welp... the big mowing session got the neighbors on either side motivated... they are BOTH outside mowing right now!  They coulda waited... mine was WAY taller than theirs.... hell, I let my chihuahua outside to go potty and almost lost him!  At least they have big dogs.

Anyways... thats my update for today.


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2003)

hope your feeling better babe...i hate being sick....kisses to you..
Hey how about another Vin pic? lol.


----------



## TXDeb (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hope your feeling better babe...i hate being sick....kisses to you..
> Hey how about another Vin pic? lol.



LOL... Vin always makes me feel better... I like tattooed guys... so heres one of him from XXX.


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2003)

better than the smarties i get to eat in 2 days.


----------



## katie64 (May 19, 2003)

I love your journal Deb, it's very informative, helps me alot, I hope your feeling better too.......... 

Hey J'bo, what are smarties, are you talking about candy..........


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2003)

yes candy my dear....7 days of NO CARBS and i am staring those puppies down...


----------



## TXDeb (May 19, 2003)

Thanks Katie!  sometimes I wonder if anybody reads the darn thing... I know I get long winded sometimes... figure I bore ppl out of here 

so... noticed up there I called M4  M5... tummy's feeling much better... guess it just needed the day to pass or something.  Just ate the real M5 which was chicken breast and frozen strawberries... slugging some more water down... got it up to 6 liters when I finish this glass off.  

Was thinking about getting my butt in there and doing my workout, but decided not to... Ill do it in the morning.

Seriously thinking about switching the days of my workout around... maybe if i put legs between chest/back and bis/tris I wont be so darn sore!  

Also forgot today was supposed to be my carb-up day... man... I really hate it when I miss out on my oatmeal and bananas 
And I was sitting there watching tv thinking how good a bowl of blueberry morning cereal would be right now!

Also might help restructire my workout to put chest/back and legs  on the day *after* carb up... but with the way the cycle goes, it all falls on different days each week....

Hrm... to be so sure, yet so indecisive... sounds just like me  

Anyways... J'Bo's gonna be loving those smarties after all those day's without carbs... last time I did no carb for days on end I was a raging bitch!  NOT looking forward to that one.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 19, 2003)

yep, TP's quote in my sig is awesome. Always reminds me how many times you think your tired or can't do something instead of really being done or tired. 

wow busy day, you may have been getting sick from all the heat the day before. Make sure you drink enough water when your out there.


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

TX= yes raging bitch is about where i am at right now  and btw i love your journal too...dont stop posting cause its grrrrreat. 

DV= your so sweet....always looking out for your girls..aaaahhh we really appreciate it...you make this site a great place to go to.  i am sure that everyone agrees with me (yes. emotional jenny is back. )


----------



## TXDeb (May 20, 2003)

Dv... thanks for checkin in... how was your weekend with your girlie?

Back on track for me today... just finished my belated bis/tris workout... feel GREAT today already!  I just love morning workouts... they just fuel me with so much energy for the day, makes me feel like I can tackle/accomplish anything!

so... today's workout:

Bar Curl  25/12  25/10  25/8
Tricep Dips  0/12  0/12  0/12
1 Arm Curl  15/12  15/120  15/10
Tricep Kick Back  15/12  15/10  15/10
Incline DB Curl  15/12  15/12  15/12
Skull Crushers  17.5/12  17.5/12  17.5/12
Decline Weighted Crunch  15/12  15/12  15/12
Ball Crunch  3 x 24
Decline Leg Raise  2 x 12
V Sit  2 x 12

Need to go get the kiddo out of the bed (darn lazy teenagers) and grab some food for the office... (cooked up another TON of chicken last night) If I dont get to the grocery store tonight I'll be living off chicken and egg whites tomorrow!

Later!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> DV= your so sweet....always looking out for your girls..aaaahhh we really appreciate it...you make this site a great place to go to.  i am sure that everyone agrees with me (yes. emotional jenny is back. )



awwww thanks,  I like emotional Jenny


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> Dv... thanks for checkin in... how was your weekend with your girlie?
> 
> Need to go get the kiddo out of the bed (darn lazy teenagers) and grab some food for the office... (cooked up another TON of chicken last night) If I dont get to the grocery store tonight I'll be living off chicken and egg whites tomorrow!
> ...



Sounds like me, living off chicken.  lmao this week I'll go get more food lol

the weekend was fun, busy and went by really fast. But was alot of fun.


----------



## TXDeb (May 21, 2003)

Welp... yesterday sucked hardcore!  Tummy started feeling shitty again after work, had chicken broth, chicken and some brown rice soup for dinner and laid on the couch most of the evening.

watched the final buffy... big whoop!  

had a bagel with PB for M5  comfort food or something... at any rate, it actually helped my tummy feel better... 

whatever it is, it seems to have gotten my kiddo too as she was all sick and stuff this morning... must be some kind of stomach virus or something.

Back on track today and feeling fine (for now)... did legs this morning.... leg ext, squats, lunges and 1 leg deads.... did them at home too, was kickin my butt from the get go... maybe not quite up to speed from the tummy probs... I dunno... but felt weak and NOT like working out... but did anyways.

So long as the tummy probs dont return today I'll do calves and abs tonight.

STILL havent gone shopping... got the other half of my spagetti squash and canned tomatoes for food today, can of tuna, couple of cans of chicken and some summer squash and baby carrots here at the office to eat.

Decided NOT to do the August show... for many reasons... main one being $$$... the aug show is a 3 hr drive and a different org than the sept show... so to save $$ I'll just stick wiht the sept show here locally... gives me 18 weeks to be ready, which shouldnt be a problem at all... so long as I dont loose track of where I'm going or what I'm doing.

Other than that... full of fuckin issues I am!  re-thinking alot of shit in my life, relationships, habits... you name it... its an issue with me lately.

dont want to ramble about all that shit on here though... dont think it would help much.

Till later...


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2003)

if you want to pm me and ramble....i could use a ramblin buddy too


----------



## TXDeb (May 21, 2003)

Thanks J'Bo... Ill take ya up on that offer when you get back to town after your comp... I could really use someone to ramble on with... right now though I'd better get back to work or life will be REALLY boring cuz i'll be jobless


----------



## TXDeb (May 21, 2003)

Food today:

M1: 
3 egg whites, 1 yolk
.5 grapefruit
5 oz. ckn breast

M2:
.5 spagetti squash
1 c. canned tomatoes
6 oz canned ckn breast

M3:
PB Pure Protein Bar  

M4:
6 oz ckn breast
1 c. green beans

M5:  Not yet eaten
shake with strawberries

Water:
5 liters

Just re-read my post from this morning... boy was I a ray of sunshine or what???


----------



## TXDeb (May 22, 2003)

M1: 8:45
5 egg whites, 1 yolk
5 oz. ckn breast

M2: 12:30
2 summer squash
8 baby carrots
2 radishes
6 oz. ckn breast
1 T. Red wine vinegar
1 T. Flax oil

M3: 3:00
3 bites of albacore tuna - UGH... had other food planned but that was all I could stomach... there goes the tummy again!!!!!!!!!!  Thought it was queasy cuz I was hungry... but it was obvious that was not the case!

M4: 6:30
1 c. cooked oatmeal
1 banana

M5:  9:00
1 c. chicken chow mein

Water:
4 liters

GOT to go to the store tomorrow!  no doubt about it... if i put of shopping any longer, I might simply starve first!

Think I might have the tummy probs figured out... the morning vitamin pack contains Vit A and D from fish oil... I'm allergic to fish!   I can eat shellfish (the opposite of most ppl who are allergic to fish) and tuna doesnt make me sick, but any other form of fish I've ever eaten has caused me to break out in a rash and become violently ill!  Im sure there may be some freshwater vs. saltwater thing going on, or something... but I've never actually worked it out to determine which types of fish affect me vs. which do not... just know that shellfish goes down easy and canned tuna does too... fish sticks, other types of fish... BLECH!  As a young child growing up in florida I liked fish and would eat it when we went out to eat... my parents thought I was sickly or had gotten food poisioning or something... one day it donned on me (or them) and I quit eating fish and no more probs since.

Going to 86 the fish oil capsule tomorrow and see how that works out.  Dunno if it's enough to matter or what... no rash, no puking... but lots of feeling like crap... take it around 8-9 am, start feeling sick at different times of the day, today was around 2:30... thought it was cuz i was hungry and it was time to eat (which happens alot... i get hungry, i start to feel sick) usually eating cures it within the first few bites... not today!

It's definately started since I started on the hard core supp routine, I thought it could be other supps or something else and had decided to eliminate them one by one, or eliminate them all and add them back one by one when the bf says "Do any of those have fish oil in them?"... sure enough... one of the capsules in my ms. power pak is nothing but fish oil... so eliminating that tomorrow and if it doesnt clear up... ill take the other route.

Still not feeling the best, spent most of the evening on the couch and fixing to hit the bed for the night.

Hittin the grocery on the way to work for eats at work, and on the way home for groceries at the house... will be cooking up a storm again this weekend.  maybe I can cram it all in tomorrow night so I can get out on saturday and get some riding in... LOTS of stuff going on this weekend... weather should be gorgeous too!

Kick ass effect from yesterday's workout... butt, glutes and quads are sore as hell today!   I love that feeling!

No cardio this week... weight down to 128... hittin 2 lbs a week pretty regularly, still hoping that will taper off somewhat... sent in a check in email to BI and will see what they have to say about all that.

Chest back shoulders and traps are tomorrow.... either do that in the am before work or while cooking foods tomorrow night.  Either way, gonna hit it hard so that I feel it like I do in my legs today!  

until tomorrow!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

No fish? Ahhhhhhhhhhhh  i don't know what i would do.


----------



## katie64 (May 26, 2003)

HI Deb, how are you feeling now, hope that's all it was...........you must be busy, haven't seen you around much, hope all is well


----------



## TXDeb (May 26, 2003)

I'm here and doing so-so.... had some unauthorized eats this weekend... not to mention a couple vodka and grapefruits last night   which I shouldnt have... specially after riding out saturday to a big biker campout and taking my own food and avoiding the beers and alcohol there.... but I caved and enjoyed it last night.... bad girl!  Scale is up because of it too 

Cooking now and fixing to go get in my workout and get back on track.

Decided against the August show... so im 17+ weeks out from the September show...  lost some sense of urgency and feel like it's okay to slack because of that....  

Been a lazy monday for me.... slept late, ate breakfast, took a nap, got up, rented some movies... now I gotta go get in my workout so I can spend the evening on the couch with VIN!!!  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

Evening with Vin? What movie? You hear about his new flick coming out? awwwwwww orgasmic.


----------



## TXDeb (May 26, 2003)

New movie??? NO!!!!  Ill be there though!

Rented fast and the furious... I own all the rest


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

i could watch boiler room over and over again.


----------



## TXDeb (May 27, 2003)

Oh... J'bo... I forgot about that one... thats another one I need to buy for the home Vin Library!  it's a good one too!

so.... totally whacked out day today.... woke up a zillion times last night, then up at 5 am not even tired.... did my workout, then it was still early so went to the gym and did some cardio in an effort to get rid of this weekend a bit faster... came home, ate breakfast and fell asleep on the couch... kiddo woke me up, took her to school, went to the office and literally couldnt keep my eyes open... locked the door, turned off the lights and took a nap from 9 till 11... ended up working late to make up for the a.m. nap... got home at 7 cooked dinner and now im ready for bed already...

Workout:
Chest/Back

Decline Bar Bench 35/10 35/10 35/10
Med Grip Pulldown 45/12 45/12 45/12
Incline Bar Bench 35/8 35/8 35/8
Close Grip Pulldown 45/12 45/12 45/12
Flat DB Bench 17.5/12
1 Arm DB Row 17.5/12 17.5/12 17.5/12
DB Pullover 17.5/12 17.5/12 17.5/12

Cardio: 20 mins inclines on treadmill; 5 mins skipping rope

Food:
M1: 7:30 am
4 oz ckn breast
.5 c. onion and bell pepper
3 egg whites, 1 yolk

M2: 11:40
1 tomato
1 can tuna

M3: 1:30
6 oz. ckn breast
.25 c. cucumber
.25 cup tomato
2 radishes
2 cups mixed baby greens
1 pkg creamy ceasar dressing

M4:
1 PB Pure Protein Bar

M5: 5:30
9 baby carrots
1 tomato
1 can tuna

M6: 7:30 ~I'm not even supposed to have 6 meals!
2 cups broccoli
10 oz sirloin <--- guessing weight... LOTS of meat, actually went back for seconds on both... thus the HUGE portions!

Been starving all day!  wondered what was up with that... now im feeling fat and bloated and cramping... so im guessing that the starving feeling was/is fixing to be a visit from 'Aunt Flo'  The scale is up and I'm guessin' she'll hit town before morning... that will be a bit of a relief.... means the extra bloat/scale weight and famished feeling will be back to fairly normal tomorrow... just gotta put up with her for the week.

Lol... im thinking how nice it will be to lean down enough that she stays away for a while!  wonder when that will be?  was right at 12% last I checked, been as low as 11% before... still had visitors.... 

thinking right now I have a date with a loritab and a heatin pad...  cant be late 

Anyways... wanted to check in and update here!

Later~


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

girl you dont know what being bloated is  i am now 15lbs heavier than 2 days ago and i am retaining water so bad that i can fit my shoes or rings on and my lower legs are numb. Hows that for aunt flo and carbo binge.


----------



## TXDeb (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> girl you dont know what being bloated is  i am now 15lbs heavier than 2 days ago and i am retaining water so bad that i can fit my shoes or rings on and my lower legs are numb. Hows that for aunt flo and carbo binge.



OUCH!  Now that sucks.... sorry for whining... i now pray to the bloat goddess j'bo!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

you know i wasnt trying to be bitchy right? sorry if it sounded bad....dont make the same mistake and binge after your comp. cause this is what can happen. Took a couple diuretics though and the water is finally slowly starting to come out.


----------



## TXDeb (May 27, 2003)

NO... I didnt think you were being bitchy... I thought I was 

I was seriously utterly in awe!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

well i gotta go pee again...it seems as though i can finally shed this extra 15 lbs...now thats gonna be a record for losing w8


----------



## TXDeb (May 29, 2003)

Welp... no food log for yesterday... was a bad bad bad girl!!! 

Did 30 mins of cardio on the elliptical this morning, ate M1 (nice clean foods instead of JUNK like yesterday) and got bis and tris tonight.

Tons of work at the office, will check in later and post food and workout tonight!


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

pst what did you eat deb? i will tell if you tell....


----------



## TXDeb (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> pst what did you eat deb? i will tell if you tell....



Oh.... you dont really want to know do you?  We're talking major cals full of major sugar carbs... then chased it down with MAJOR amounts of nuts... damn PMS!!!!  It was terrible... it was binging to the max... control went out the window!  instead of teetering off the edge... i just totally threw myself off the freakin plank!!!


----------



## TXDeb (May 29, 2003)

Ok... back on track today and it feels sooo good!

NO MORE sabotage for me!!!!  I feel fat and gross and UGH!  

I could go on and on and on, but this journal is called 'The Art of Shredding' _not_ 'The Art of Whining'... you ppl should be glad I don't force my mental state on you on a regular basis... been involved in a board with some girls ive known on the net for years and they have been getting an ear (or eye) full of my whacked out self lately.... its like therapy though... getting it out.... better suck it up and get on track and be a good girl or they are gonna run out of sympathy for my psycho alter ego!  PMS is a terrible thing when it happens to me.... I'm like the bimbo in the scary movies who gets killed first cuz instead of running she crumbles in the corner and cries when jason or freddy shows up... terrible... terrible stuff!   

At any rate... did 30 mins on the elliptical this morning "pennance cardio" so to speak.... not that it was near enough to put a dent in yesterday's binge eating, but it was a start!

Ate good all day, hitting the protein hard and staying away from the carbs... more "pennance" for yesterday!  STill got one meal left to eat and fixing to go shove a chicken breast down my throat to accomplish that.

*Workout:* 
Barbell Curl 25/12 30/10 35/8 40/6
Tricep Dips 0 weight 4 sets of 12 reps
1 arm DB curl 15/12 17.5/10 22.5/8 17.5/10
Tricep kick back 15/12 17.5/10 22.5/8 22.5/8
Incline seated DB curl 15/12 17.5/12 17.5/12 17.5/12 (biceps were tight and opted not to up the weights but use slow correct form instead.
DB Skull Crusher 15/12 17.5/10 17.5/12 17.5/12
Wrist Curls 7.5/12 7.5/12 7.5/12 7.5/12
Rev. Wrist Curls 7.5/12 7.5/12 7.5/12 7.5/12 

*Food:* 
M1: 9 am
3 Ultra 40
4 egg whites, 1 yolk
.5 grapefruit
4.2 oz ckn breast

M2: 1:00 pm 
4.4 oz ckn breast
1 T. Flax
1 T. Red Wine Vinegar 

M3: 3:00 pm
Salad with:
lettuce
cukes
radishes
canned chicken breast
1 t. red wine vinegar
1 t. flax

M4: 8:30
6 slices turkey bacon
.75 c. green beans

M5: 
not eaten yet... fixing to munch a chicken breast and go to bed...
estimating at 5 oz. for fitday sake

Water:
5.5 liters

Breakdown:
Total:   1372    
Fat: 61  548  43% 
  Sat: 15  132  10% 
  Poly: 4  36  3% 
  Mono: 8  73  6% 
Carbs: 26  81  6% 
  Fiber: 5  0  0% 
Protein: 162  647  51% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


Forcing myself to log in fitday to keep those carbs in control for the next few days.  ummm.... my former low fat diet mentality is simply in freak out mode from all that fat!!!

cardio (yup... more 'pennance cardio') tomorrow a.m. and legs tomorrow p.m.

Then sat morning I will be packing and planning foods for a bike run to Austin for the ROT Rally  where I plan to enjoy the wind and the road, not the beer and the food!

Been thinking how _insane_ I may be to expect to have sat and sun 100% good days, and should 'plan' at least a treat meal and a few drinks.... not sure what I will do there... im torn and the scale is up....    so I dunno what to do!  Maybe I will 'plan' a treat meal and a few drinks... and do my damndest to forget to enjoy them or something to that effect!

Coming home sunday so I'm really only looking at roughly 24 hours of road, rally and vendor food... which I think I can handle with my trusty cooler packed in the saddle bag... a can opener and a little bit of iron will... along with some hurt pride and anger with myself for binging yesterday... It might turn out all right after all  

A competitor friend of mine faxed me a chapter from a book about mindset and mental sabotage... fixing to curl up in bed and read that before I crash so I can hit the treadmill tomorrow morning!

Wish I had more time to read around here lately.... work has been MUCHO swamped and if I slack, it makes me more stressed cuz of the work load... sucks being the one woman office... when I slack it shows... and when I try to cover it up it stresses me out!!!  Usually head out of there at 4 and have been staying till 6 or later EVERY night this week!

Anyways... thats my long rambling post for the day!

Night!


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> Oh.... you dont really want to know do you?  We're talking major cals full of major sugar carbs... then chased it down with MAJOR amounts of nuts... damn PMS!!!!  It was terrible... it was binging to the max... control went out the window!  instead of teetering off the edge... i just totally threw myself off the freakin plank!!!



i had a couple days like that...sometimes you just have to let them happen...well i wish mine was due to PMS....have missed 2 periods now and am kinda getting worried.

i know what you mean about the fat feeling....at least you dont have to get up on stage in 15 days looking like a whale...listen to me i am the whiner now....


----------

